# Report: AI Virginia Side



## snowmanpa (Nov 23, 2006)

For those interested there are still some rock and puppy drum to be caught at AI Virginia. Fished this past tuesday and caught a short rock (19") and saw another three up to 26" caught also. Helped a guy on his first surf fiishing trip land a nice 27.5" puppy drum and there was another smaller one caught as well.Anyone interested in seeing what's being caught check out Capt. Steve's daily fishing reports


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Not that I wanna sound like Elvis (but he was cool) "Thank you very much" for the report. It's getting into my calculus of hitting the AI MD side early.

Can you describe the day, weather wise? Wouldn't hurt to hear bait/lures/poppers.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Puppy drum on the upper Shore in January? It's starting to feel like all these fisheries are shifting later in the year and further north. If this keeps up I wouldn't be surprised to see Assateague as the new Outer Banks during the winter striper season.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Puppy drum on the upper Shore in January? It's starting to feel like all these fisheries are shifting later in the year and further north. If this keeps up I wouldn't be surprised to see Assateague as the new Outer Banks during the winter striper season.


Then bring on the global warming  That would be awesome!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Puppy drum on the upper Shore in January? It's starting to feel like all these fisheries are shifting later in the year and further north. If this keeps up I wouldn't be surprised to see Assateague as the new Outer Banks during the winter striper season.


COOL!!

We wouldn't have to drive as far to get there!! LOL


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

NEIV164Owl said:


> COOL!!
> 
> We wouldn't have to drive as far to get there!! LOL


And maybe eventually I could surf fish from the south side of the ridge here in Lancaster County ... Al says it's coming


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Puppy drum on the upper Shore in January? It's starting to feel like all these fisheries are shifting later in the year and further north. If this keeps up I wouldn't be surprised to see Assateague as the new Outer Banks during the winter striper season.


That would be great but I am sure we'd pay for it in the end 
Every year we have more and more "odd" fish here in Delaware ... Spades , Red Drum , Triggers , Specs and Pompino ... I'm sure a few others too .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

snowmanpa said:


> For those interested there are still some rock and puppy drum to be caught at AI Virginia. Fished this past tuesday and caught a short rock (19") and saw another three up to 26" caught also. Helped a guy on his first surf fiishing trip land a nice 27.5" puppy drum and there was another smaller one caught as well.Anyone interested in seeing what's being caught check out Capt. Steve's daily fishing reports


Got a link for Capt Steve's report ? Thanks


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Funny you should say that SF. My mother lives in England an keeps her ear to the ground about the fishing and for a couple of years now they're has been a migration of fish northwards. Nearly impossible to catch a cod off the beach in the south east now, but southerly species are starting make they're first ever shows. Good or not good? I would think the worst part will be that the waters around the equator will become barren of fish as the water will become to warm there for anything to swim.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Got a link for Capt Steve's report ? Thanks


http://www.stevesbaitandtackle.com/NewsReports.php


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks  Much appreciated


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Funny you should say that SF. My mother lives in England an keeps her ear to the ground about the fishing and for a couple of years now they're has been a migration of fish northwards. Nearly impossible to catch a cod off the beach in the south east now, but southerly species are starting make they're first ever shows. Good or not good? I would think the worst part will be that the waters around the equator will become barren of fish as the water will become to warm there for anything to swim.


Can hardly wait for the spanish macs and snook to invade Delaware


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Can hardly wait for the spanish macs and snook to invade Delaware


Could you imagine standing on the jetty at IRI and catching Spanish Mackerel


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What's with all the crazy talk here! I love the mix of fish we got here. It's the best fishery in the world as far as I'm concerned. And, there's no way I would trade having our flounder and tog move north and have them replaced by snook or Spanish.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Could you imagine standing on the jetty at IRI and catching Spanish Mackerel


YEAH MAN! Right now all I can do is imagine it! But it would be really cool - Big Blues and Spanish Macs within 3 hours drive???

You Bet!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NEIV164Owl said:


> YEAH MAN! Right now all I can do is imagine it! But it would be really cool - Big Blues and Spanish Macs within 3 hours drive???
> 
> You Bet!


Heck I can drive 3 hours and catch them but 20 minutes would be great


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Heck I can drive 3 hours and catch them but 20 minutes would be great


Hey Tom,

Have you ever caught a spanish mack from shore in this area? I remember you saying that there may have been spanish in those blue blitzes during Tuna's bash, so I was curious on how to catch them.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When I fished for them (trolling on a boat in the Chessy) we were using gold kastmaster style lures and we were moving pretty fast. So from sure you would need a streamlined shiny lure that can move fast in the water. Not sure if gold is the best color but that is what the captain told us at that time.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> When I fished for them (trolling on a boat in the Chessy) we were using gold kastmaster style lures and we were moving pretty fast. So from sure you would need a streamlined shiny lure that can move fast in the water. Not sure if gold is the best color but that is what the captain told us at that time.


Hey Cyg,

I've read that gold was the ticket as well, but supposedly, metals all work pretty well. And yes, definitely fished fast. However, all reports are all from boats, and I was hoping someone can help me out from shore.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Cyg,
> 
> I've read that gold was the ticket as well, but supposedly, metals all work pretty well. And yes, definitely fished fast. However, all reports are all from boats, and I was hoping someone can help me out from shore.
> 
> ...


I would assume the same applies from shore. Fast retrieved flashy lures. Technically I was on a boat but we were aground on a sand bar (1-2') of water in some inlet down on the OBX. There were blues and spaniards breaking all over and we were casting kastmasters in gold and chrome. The gold worked the best and I caught my first spanish mack that day. This was back in 1996 when I went with a co-worker and his brother over a weekend.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I doubt you'll catch them from shore around here ... But if you want to try ... Use a white/red Gotcha


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I doubt you'll catch them from shore around here ... But if you want to try ... Use a white/red Gotcha


You are right. Best chance is VA on down south. They do come up into the bay (PLO) and south but they are not so numerous and targeting them is difficult. You may get lucky if they come in with blues on a blitz near PLO but that would be pretty rare ... but not impossible.

Besides ... I'd rather chase blues anyway ... ehh Chumpy


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Shore Lure Company Glass Minnows....I prefer the "natural" color....but silver stingsilvers...2oz....crank fast...you catch a blue, youre too slow


And I dont think you guys would lose flounder....theyre all the way to atleast Florida ....I hope we dont lose our drum fishery. I dont forsee that though since theyre around in the 'middle' of the temperature range that the OBX sees


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You are right. Best chance is VA on down south. They do come up into the bay (PLO) and south but they are not so numerous and targeting them is difficult. You may get lucky if they come in with blues on a blitz near PLO but that would be pretty rare ... but not impossible.
> 
> Besides ... I'd rather chase blues anyway ... ehh Chumpy


I'll catch blues all day long, but still, it'd be cool to catch my first mack. 

But yeah, I've heard around August, they come in about to the PLO area for around 2 weeks, but only heard of boaters catching them.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Shore Lure Company Glass Minnows....I prefer the "natural" color....but silver stingsilvers...2oz....crank fast...you catch a blue, youre too slow


Hey Treed,

I haven't heard of the Shore Lure Company. A quick google search did not reveal much either. Any more details?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

shure lure co has no website - you're gonna hafta call a tackle shop that carries the lures


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> I'll catch blues all day long, but still, it'd be cool to catch my first mack.
> 
> But yeah, I've heard around August, they come in about to the PLO area for around 2 weeks, but only heard of boaters catching them.


If what I saw were Spanish and the boats out there were after them as I suspect they were ..
Then I believe If I lived closer and fished it enough it would only be a matter of time . Other than that "right place right time " rule applies 

About GOLD being a good choice or not ... I really cant say as I have very much confidence in a Gotcha ... I can make fish hit it and the more visable it is the better like in NC where I can cast and see the Gotcha dart side to side at 4 foot deep or more  I watch the Spanish come up like billfish would and most shoot right by missing the whole plug but with numerous fish at once like most times hookups are frequent but landing not as I loose over 50% trying to lift them up on the piers ( 3 of the 4 Reg Piers are no longer there ) ..
I also like to do the same thing at CHP for Weakies and have caught 2 on one plug many times 
Personal Tip ... Never use braid with a gotcha


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Personal Tip ... Never use braid with a gotcha


Before I "experience" using a gotcha with braid kindly explain why I should not. All my lure/shore rods use braid now and mono I use strictly in the surf.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Try getting the Glass Minnows from a place like Dillions Corner in Buxton or Frisco Rod and Gun in Frisco NC.....Theyre the best casting metal out there and are the ticket for spanish. For spanish it's always best to have an assorment of colors, but I was down at the OBX in October and used only one color and caught more than anybody around me. Id get several in Natural(that was the ticket for me), Yellow and white, Pink and White, Green and White, and any combination of the colors just mentioned. Ask them. The key for spanish in close is CLEAN water. The spanish Ive caught were when the water was clear. As for bluefish, distance or color usually isnt a problem, and anything flashy as you know. If glass minnows are hard to get for you, then save those for when you see spanish jumping. Try silver, gold, and the same yellow, green and pink colors in the 2oz shorty sting silver. It casts just about as well as the glass minnow or better depending on what you throw.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Before I "experience" using a gotcha with braid kindly explain why I should not. All my lure/shore rods use braid now and mono I use strictly in the surf.


You want stretch to maximize the presentation of the Gotcha Plug .. I guess you could use braid on structure like lighthouses for weakies with a vertical jigging presentation . With no stretch you will see a difference (big) and the bite will adjust accordingly (for me anyhow and it is a confidence lure for me) . I rip the rod tip almost straight overhead with long sweeping motions that make it dart 4 to 6 feet side to side covering up to 12 feet of water with 2 pops . In clear water its awsome to just watch the plug work .. I rarely get those clearwater days outside NC ( too much current at IRI ) .


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> You want stretch to maximize the presentation of the Gotcha Plug .. I guess you could use braid on structure like lighthouses for weakies with a vertical jigging presentation . With no stretch you will see a difference (big) and the bite will adjust accordingly (for me anyhow and it is a confidence lure for me) . I rip the rod tip almost straight overhead with long sweeping motions that make it dart 4 to 6 feet side to side covering up to 12 feet of water with 2 pops . In clear water its awsome to just watch the plug work .. I rarely get those clearwater days outside NC ( too much current at IRI ) .



If I'm not mistaken, the Gotcha was designed for more verticle presentation from piers, but boats as well. Just goes to show you how versitile it is. Dont think NC doesnt have current, how do you think we have places like 'the point' and all the shoaling we have


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Gotcha was designed for more verticle presentation from piers, but boats as well. Just goes to show you how versitile it is. Dont think NC doesnt have current, how do you think we have places like 'the point' and all the shoaling we have


Yeah I know but the Piers I have fished are pretty calm as far as current goes .


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Yeah I know but the Piers I have fished are pretty calm as far as current goes .


What piers do you fish? I didnt realize you got down here much. Thats pretty cool. If your catching spanish tho, youre here in the warmer months when the current doesnt seem as strong.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Triple S and Sportsmans were great and so is Bogue (any near the charter boats but many are gone).. Usually around July 4th .


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

*Shore Lure Co - Glass Minnow*



chump said:


> Hey Treed,
> 
> I haven't heard of the Shore Lure Company. A quick google search did not reveal much either. Any more details?
> 
> ...


Here's what some patterns look like - these are 2 oz. versions...










PM me for links - Red Drum, Frank & Fran's, Dillon's Corner and I'm sure a bunch of other tackle shops on OBX would have them. I think they go up to 4-5 oz size (?)

I'll have them with me for Spring Fling - we'll try 'em out and see if anything bites...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Triple S and Sportsmans were great and so is Bogue (any near the charter boats but many are gone).. Usually around July 4th .


I gotcha. No wonder you were talking about no current. Not saying there isnt current down that way, I just dont think it rips as much or as hard as farther north.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Here's what some patterns look like - these are 2 oz. versions...
> 
> PM me for links - Red Drum, Frank & Fran's, Dillon's Corner and I'm sure a bunch of other tackle shops on OBX would have them. I think they go up to 4-5 oz size (?)
> 
> I'll have them with me for Spring Fling - we'll try 'em out and see if anything bites...


Thanks for the pic, Neiv and everyone else for the logistics on tracking down a Shore Lure glass minnow. I'll have to experiment with that this year. 

I try to find new things for the fun of it all the time... and that was a Maria last year. This year, the Glass Minnow might have to be it. I like the bigger "bunker spoons" that they have. 

But alas, my all time fav is still the Gotcha. Tom, we gotta go Gotchaing together sometime. Aside from Cyg and I, the rest of the WBB boys think that only blues hit them and you know how they feel about blue.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Chump,

I'm headed to OBX from Spring Fling. We can talk about it there, but if you want, maybe I can pick up some of those rascals when I'm down there. 

The green/white, pink/white, and green/pink worked for me on Spanish and I picked up a few snapper blues with them, too!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Keep in mind the Glass Minnow was designed for spanish fishing. Made to bomb it waaaaaaay out there. Just remember to crank FAST or the boofish will eat you up lol


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is how the lure got started

http://www.newsobserver.com/sports/story/725343.html

Unfortunately they don't have a website


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Picked up some purdy ones at OBX Outfitters a couple years back ... works for blues and spanish mostly.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Awesome. You guys had be at blues. It's definitely being added to the collection.

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

squalus said:


> Here is how the lure got started
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/sports/story/725343.html
> 
> Unfortunately they don't have a website


Thanks for that it was a nice read. I like to hear success stories like that. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks for that it was a nice read. I like to hear success stories like that. Glad they are doing well.


We've got a lot of tech guys here. Maybe someone can pitch setting up a website for them?


----------

